# I want to comend you awesome parents and families



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I really enjoy hearing how well the young people are doing in this chaotic society we live in. My wife and I was so impressed meeting all the families at the MWST. Mr.P and his family, Lulu❤, Miss Hannah Hays❤????????Ghost and his family???????? countless others, sorry names are starting to escape my memory???? I hope each and every one of you tell the whole world how proud you are of your families❤????


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Tag, you're just great guy with a heart as big as Indiana. I really appreciate it when I see well behaved kids with their parents. I totally agree with you!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Ibojoe not ever being parents, my wife and I get a big kick out of our friends children. One of my favorite shows was “kids Say The Darndest Things” hosted by Art Link Letter❤ The term that P$#&es me off more than any other is “kids are a lot tougher than they used to be Well anyway, Every so often I just want to let the parents of this Forum know they are doing an awesome job❤


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

In case you ever wonder why I put post like this on the Forum, I thought maybe I should clarify my intentions. I usually post when an incident reminds me despite the miserable pieces of S*$T !!! out there I know several families that deserve a compliment once in awhile❤ this Forum has the best families ever.


----------

